# Grouting over Grout?



## c5150b (Mar 31, 2007)

Can you do this. I had to replace a tile and can't find the old premix that I used. I think it was discountinued. Also I've added some border strips and want all grout to match. Plus I did a crappy job grouting when I first did the tile job. I have never sealed it. Can I just grout over the grout or is there a bonding agent that will allow this to happen? Thanks all for any help!


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

use a grout chart to match the new grout close to what you have.
Mix it up and slap it down.
Wait a few days for it to fully cure.
How does it look?

If it doesn't match, then use a colorant that "stains" all the grout to the same color. Aquamix makes an extensive, quality product.


----------



## c5150b (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info...That's probably what I'll have to do.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

You did a lousy job because you used Pre-mixed grout and you don't seal that crap if that is what you used, is that what you used? as that's what you stated above.:whistling 

Pre-mixed is garbage and shouldn't ever be used.:no:


----------



## c5150b (Mar 31, 2007)

ACTUALLY I did a lousy job as it was my first tile job and lets just say there were beers involvedarty: ....I have used this grout many other times throughout the house with no problems. Anyway I found the manufacture so I can order direct. Thanks for the input however:thumbsup:


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

And what grout would that be, have a name and brand?:whistling


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

don't understand how it's your FIRST tile job

but you've used the grout on OTHER jobs.

what did you grout? bricks?


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I'd assume that when he originally grouted it was his first tile job and he's used it on other jobs since then.


----------



## c5150b (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## c5150b (Mar 31, 2007)

I've decided to use my fein multimaster tool to cut the lines and redo.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Friendly tip:

Don't EVER use that kind of grout ever again!


----------



## c5150b (Mar 31, 2007)

Live and learn! Plus premix is much more expensive..


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

That stuff is GARBAGE.:no:


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I used that premixed crap about 6 months ago only because the HO had some and it was for a small tile job in a closet. It looked OK for 24 hrs. Next day I ripped it out, used good stuff, and told the HO.... "I told you so!"


----------

